

Inside FarmVille's Sinister Underbelly - ilamont
http://www.csoonline.com/article/533113/ShmooCon_Inside_FarmVille_s_Sinister_Underbelly

======
ohlol
While mildly interesting, the article body doesn't exactly live up to its
title. :(

------
DrewHintz
Here's a video of their earlier presentation: <http://vimeo.com/6307559>

